# Countersunk holes



## sp408 (Sep 30, 2012)

I am trying to find a good tutorial on countersunk holes. I tried to search it up in the but to no avail saw anything. Perhaps I missed it. I have a jasper 240 circle jig.

I also just ordered a amana downward spiral, amana chamfer 45 and timberline rollover. all 3/4 cutting surface as I will most always be working with 3/4 thick MDF. Anything else you think I could use? I am also debating about buying a cheap $100 router bit set off of ebay. It comes with 80 bits. Really cheap chinese. But keep in mind these are bits ill use once or twice. The ones I will be using a lot I intend to buy a more quality.


----------

